# How do I watch pay-per-view football matches?



## anderso (Jan 5, 2012)

Quick question:

I'm not interested enough in football to subscribe to Canal+, but I would like to watch a Primera Division game once in a while. 

I recently read in an article that PPV (pay-per-view) Primera Division prices have gone down dramatically, but the article didn't say anything about how you actually get access.

Does anybody know? We have cable TV from Ono (with Tivo) + normal digital over-the-air in the house.

Thanks!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Not sure about pay per view on tv but OH always watched football via the PC on this free link 
FirstRow Live Football Stream | Watch Live Football Online | Live Soccer Stream you seem to get most matches if that helps


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

This confuses me too, im sure there are ways to do it without a subscription to Canal+ La Liga but I'm really not sure how. I know that Gol TV show quite a few games a week so it could be worth trying them... would be good to hear how ppl do this though and if there is a cheaper way of doing it than the 20+ Euros a month on Canal+.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

I think canal + has the monoply of main matches ie barca but it is expensive pay per view per game is 12 euros but thats to watch it in the bar 
I do think in house its cheaper as a lot of bar owners here bring their sat card from home around 3.50 to their bars but when its legally shown in a bar they put a letter or code so the bar owner is not fined etc but heavy penalties are inforced if the tv doesnt show the code


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

tonyinspain said:


> I think canal + has the monoply of main matches ie barca but it is expensive pay per view per game is 12 euros but thats to watch it in the bar


That's what I've always done when I've been in Spain and wanted to watch some football - go to the local bar


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

zenkarma said:


> That's what I've always done when I've been in Spain and wanted to watch some football - go to the local bar


Usually main matches are show iliked the barca v chelsea


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

anderso said:


> Quick question:
> 
> I'm not interested enough in football to subscribe to Canal+, but I would like to watch a Primera Division game once in a while.
> 
> ...


If you have ono, then you may have to contact them (an option on their receiver / guide, or call them?) to get a ppv football match or pay for the sports channel that offers the games on ono...- if they actually offer them on ono.

It looks like Ono offer CANAL + Liga for € 21.95 / month. (VAT not included) in addition to current ono subscription.
The only PPV ono seem to do are WWE wrestling and adult channels. 

To get PPV on Canal+, then first you have to pay for a Canal+ subscription.
Just in the same way you must subscribe to Sky UK to enable access to Sky Box Office PPV events.
But then you simply sub to Canal+Liga, Canal+Liga 2 or Canal+Futbol , their dedicated football channels, which show all matches and have replaced their PPV football offering

GOL TV do games as part of their monthly subscription, and also a "gol stadium", which I really dont understand what the helll that is!!!

Bars pay for a commercial subscription for Canal+ and GOL TV. They have people "mystery drinkers" who go around bars to see if they have a commercial sub, and warn them if they are simply using a domestic sub (again just like in the Uk and many other countries)


----------



## anderso (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot - and no, I haven't figured out what stadium thing is either, but I think it could be the key to unlocking the mystery ...


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

i think it is watch gol on a pc or mobile device rather than on a tv... but does say you can watch via subscription or ppv basis...so that may be what you are after - if you can wor you way aorund the golstadium site...


----------

